# Գիտություն, Կրթություն > Հումանիտար և հասարակական գիտություններ > Տնտեսագիտություն, տնտեսություն >  Դրամի գնի անկումը... Մինչև ո՞ւր

## Artgeo

Եվ այսպես, դրամը գնաց ազատ անկման, մինչև ո՞ւր կհասնի AMD-ն, ի՞նչ հետևանքներ կունենա դա, ի՞նչ կանեն ԿԲ-ն, կառավարությունը:

այս պահին
*USD* 
Առք  	 	
310 
Վաճառք
380

----------


## Elmo

400 ոչ ավել, իսկ եթե ավել էլ լինի, ապա շատ կարճ ժամանակով:

----------


## Economist

Թարմ սպասումներ: Դոլարի կուրս ԿԲ-ն միանգամից ցանկանում է բարձրացնել մինչև 360 առք, 380 վաճառք: Քաշվում են բոլարը և՛ բանկերը, որոնք դրամով վարկ են տվել, և՛ բնակչությունը, որը իր ավանդները պահում է դրամով: Հետևանքները նուրբ ասած լուրջ են: Դա կազդի ոջղ տնտեսության վրա: Չեմ հասկանում ԿԲ-ն ուրա նայում: Լավ հաշվել են ամեն ինչ, բացի այդ ամենի՝ տնտեսութան վրա ունեցած հետևանքները :Think: 
Մի խոսքով բանկերում խուճապա :Secret:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ԿԲն մինչև հիմա պահում էր կուրսը: Արդեն պահել չէր կարող, բաց թողեց կուրսը: Մենակ չասեք թե էս բարձրացումնել էր արհեստական: Արհեստականը իջացնել ու ցածր պահելն էր: Հիմա արդեն բնական ձևով պիտի բարձրանա:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ԱԿԲԱ-ում ներկա կուրսը 

 	Գնում  	Վաճ  	ԿԲ
USD	330.00	370.00	305.75
RUR	8.40	10.50	8.46
EUR	405.00	480.00	385.71

----------


## Norton

> ԿԲն մինչև հիմա պահում էր կուրսը: Արդեն պահել չէր կարող, բաց թողեց կուրսը: Մենակ չասեք թե էս բարձրացումնել էր արհեստական: Արհեստականը իջացնել ու ցածր պահելն էր: Հիմա արդեն բնական ձևով պիտի բարձրանա:


Չէի ասի, շատ անբնական ու կտրուկա բարձրանալու ու ամենավատն էնա, որ ԿԲ-ն այլրս լծակներ չի ունենալու անկումը որևէ կերպ մեղմելու, իսկ այս ցավոտ անկումը հետևանք է լինելու իրենց արհեստական արժևորման քաղաքականության սնանկությանը:



> Թարմ սպասումներ: Դոլարի կուրս ԿԲ-ն միանգամից ցանկանում է բարձրացնել մինչև 360 առք, 380 վաճառք:


Սա օֆիցյալա, թե՞ ուղղակի լուրերեն պտտվում:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Օֆիցիալ, առևտրային բանկերի կայքերում արդեն նոր փոխարժեքներ են:

----------


## Economist

> ԱԿԲԱ-ում ներկա կուրսը 
> 
>  	Գնում  	Վաճ  	ԿԲ
> USD	330.00	370.00	305.75
> RUR	8.40	10.50	8.46
> EUR	405.00	480.00	385.71


Armswiss-ում ավելի բարձր են. :Sad: 
Գնում  	Վաճ  	ԿԲ
USD	350.00	380.00	305.75
RUR	9.50	10.50	8.46
EUR	440.00	482.00	385.71
Դաժանա բայց փաստ :Shok:

----------


## Elmo

Հետևանքները ո՞նց են լինելու:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> ԱԿԲԱ-ում ներկա կուրսը 
> 
>  	Գնում  	Վաճ  	ԿԲ
> USD	330.00	370.00	305.75
> RUR	8.40	10.50	8.46
> EUR	405.00	480.00	385.71


Վաճառքի գները ավելի բարձրացրեց: 
Գնում  	Վաճ  	ԿԲ
USD	330.00	*385.00*	305.75
RUR	8.50	*11.00*	8.46
EUR	405.00	*495.00*	385.71

----------


## Ուրվական

> ԿԲն մինչև հիմա պահում էր կուրսը: Արդեն պահել չէր կարող, բաց թողեց կուրսը: Մենակ չասեք թե էս բարձրացումնել էր արհեստական: Արհեստականը իջացնել ու ցածր պահելն էր: Հիմա արդեն բնական ձևով պիտի բարձրանա:


Այ հենց էդ ա, Ներս ջան: Ես տնտեսագետ չեմ, ու իմ հասկանալով պետք ա էդ բարձրացումը սկսվեր շատ ավելի շուտ: Պետությունը արժեզրկում ա դրամը՝ արտահանողներին տալով որոշակի առավելություն: Դա անում ա պետությունը: Հիմա պետությունը չարեց, չարեց ու միանգամից էսքան թռավ կուրսը: Դրանից առաջ մի քանի օր դոլար չէին տալիս: Հետևություն՝ ով որ  կուրսի էր, գիտեր, որ պետք ա սենց բարձրանա դոլարը, դոլար առավ, իսկ հասարակ ժողովուրդը, կներեք արտահայտությանս, թքեց փայտիկին... Սակայն իրականում պետք ա տենդենց լիներ դոլարի աճի, ժողովուրդն իմանար, որ պետք ա աճի, որ գոնե իր արած փոքր խնայողությունները դարձներ դոլար, մեկ ա ինքը սենց թե նենց տուժվելու էր, որովհետև աշխատավարձ չի բարձրանալու, իսկ գները թանկանալու են: Չէ, ախպեր, իրանք պտի իրանցն անեին: 
Նենց որ ես, որպես հասարակ մարդ, էսքանը հասկանում եմ, ու սրանից հետո էլ թող մեկը փորձի ինձ հակառակն ապացուցել:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Այ հենց էդ ա, Ներս ջան: Ես տնտեսագետ չեմ, ու իմ հասկանալով պետք ա էդ բարձրացումը սկսվեր շատ ավելի շուտ: Պետությունը արժեզրկում ա դրամը՝ արտահանողներին տալով որոշակի առավելություն: Դա անում ա պետությունը: Հիմա պետությունը չարեց, չարեց ու միանգամից էսքան թռավ կուրսը: Դրանից առաջ մի քանի օր դոլար չէին տալիս: Հետևություն՝ ով որ  կուրսի էր, գիտեր, որ պետք ա սենց բարձրանա դոլարը, դոլար առավ, իսկ հասարակ ժողովուրդը, կներեք արտահայտությանս, թքեց փայտիկին... Սակայն իրականում պետք ա տենդենց լիներ դոլարի աճի, ժողովուրդն իմանար, որ պետք ա աճի, որ գոնե իր արած փոքր խնայողությունները դարձներ դոլար, մեկ ա ինքը սենց թե նենց տուժվելու էր, որովհետև աշխատավարձ չի բարձրանալու, իսկ գները թանկանալու են: Չէ, ախպեր, իրանք պտի իրանցն անեին: 
> Նենց որ ես, որպես հասարակ մարդ, էսքանը հասկանում եմ, ու սրանից հետո էլ թող մեկը փորձի ինձ հակառակն ապացուցել:


Դու որպես հասարակ մարդ և մահկանացու, հասցրիր արդյոք քո ողջ դրամը վերածել դոլարի թե ոչ :Think:  :Jpit:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Դու որպես հասարակ մարդ և մահկանացու, հասցրիր արդյոք քո ողջ դրամը վերածել դոլարի թե ոչ


 :LOL: 
Ոչ, չհասցրեցի: Մի քիչ էլ երկար ձգվեր, կհասցնեի: Բայց, ախպեր, ինչ ճիշտն ա, ճիշտն ա, ինչքան էլ կանխատեսեինք, մտածեինք, ինչքան էլ իմանայինք էս անասուններին, էս սենց բան ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Չնայած, մի երկու օր սպասենք, կարող ա մի քիչ իջնի, որ ասեն, տեսեք-տեսեք, մենք կարգավորեցինք, ԿԲ-ն վերջն ա ու որ մենք աշխարհին ապացուցեցինք, որ լավագույն տնտեսագետներն են, որ մեր մոտ լինում են ԿԲ նախագահ, հետո վարչապետ:

----------


## Երվանդ

> Ոչ, չհասցրեցի: Մի քիչ էլ երկար ձգվեր, կհասցնեի: Բայց, ախպեր, ինչ ճիշտն ա, ճիշտն ա, ինչքան էլ կանխատեսեինք, մտածեինք, ինչքան էլ իմանայինք էս անասուններին, էս սենց բան ուղեղիս մեջ չի տեղավորվում: Չնայած, մի երկու օր սպասենք, կարող ա մի քիչ իջնի, որ ասեն, տեսեք-տեսեք, մենք կարգավորեցինք, ԿԲ-ն վերջն ա ու որ մենք աշխարհին ապացուցեցինք, որ լավագույն տնտեսագետներն են, որ մեր մոտ լինում են ԿԲ նախագահ, հետո վարչապետ:


Արա լավ էլի :Angry2: , քեզ 6 ամիս առաջ ասինք սաղ սարքի դոլար :Angry2:

----------


## Ֆրեյա

Մամուլում արդեն մի քանի շաբաթ է ինֆորմացիա էր պտտվում, որ նման կտրուկ իրադարձություններ են սպասվում... բնականաբար, եթե նման տեղեկություններ են տարածվում, բնակչությունը սկսում է դոլլար առնել, եւ դրանով իսկ ավելի է նպաստում դրամի արժեզրկմանը....
Հնարավոր չէ, որ ԿԲն չիմանար, թե դեռևս որքան միջոցներ և մինչև որ օրն է տրամադրելու դրամի փոխարժեքի պահպանմանը... Այնպես որ, ես կասեի սա ծրագրավորված միջոցառում էր....


Հ.Գ. կոնկրետ իմ սպասումները չգիտեմ որքանով են խելքին մոտ,  բայց կարծում եմ սա կարող է լինել նաև պրովոկացիա և գուցե որոշ ժամանակ անց փոխարժեքը վերականգնվի... Չեմ հավատում, որ այսքան տարի փոխարժեքը պահելուց հետո ԿԲն մի օր վեր կենար ու ասեր` այսօրվանից թողնում եմ... Մանավանդ` ինչ-որ վարկեր են ռուսական վերցրել հատուկ փոխարժեքը պահելու համար... Գուցե հիմա թռցնեն փոխարժեքը, մարդիկ պանիկայի մեջ սկսեն էլի դրամները թանկ գնով դոլլարի փոխել, իսկ հետո նորից կթանկացնեն դրամի փոխարժեքը ու դոլլարները էժան փոխարժեքով հետ կընդունեն....    հիպոթեզ....  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Մեզ միջազգային կառույցները վարկ են տալիս, պայմանով որ ԿԲ-ն թողնի փոխարժեքը լողա:

----------


## Ahik

Ժող ամեն ինչ նոռմալա ու կանխատեսելի:
Էսօր կամ վաղը Տ. Սարգսյանը կխոսա ու ուրսը կիջնի  350:
Ափսոս ապրանքը թանկացավ, չհասցրեցի մոնիտոր առնեյի :Sad:

----------


## Artgeo

Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Տարածաշրջանի մյուս երկու երկրներում ազգային դրամը սենց մենծ անկում չի ունեցել, ինչի՞ պիտի Հայաստանում ունենա էս մասշտաբի անկում:

----------


## Ahik

> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Տարածաշրջանի մյուս երկու երկրներում ազգային դրամը սենց մենծ անկում չի ունեցել, ինչի՞ պիտի Հայաստանում ունենա էս մասշտաբի անկում:


Ապրանքաշրջանառության բացասական սալդոիսա

----------


## Elmo

> Ես մի բան չեմ հասկանում: Տարածաշրջանի մյուս երկու երկրներում ազգային դրամը սենց մենծ անկում չի ունեցել, ինչի՞ պիտի Հայաստանում ունենա էս մասշտաբի անկում:


Տարածաշրջանի մյուս երկրներում ԿԳԲ -ն չի դոլլարի կուսով զբաղվում, այլ միջազգային բանկի սահմանած կուրսով ա շրջանառվում: Իսկ հայաստանում մի 2 հոգի առավոտ թարս ոտից են արթնանում ու որոշում կուրսը թողնել: Դե Ռուսները դոլլար են տվել մի 500 000 000 -ի չափով, բա չսարքե՞ն 800 000 000: Հենց սարքեն, նորից կգցեն կուրսը:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

որովհետև մեր կուրսը ի տարբերություն իրանց փչած փուչիկ էր:

----------


## Ahik

Բայց ինչ հետաքրքիր վիճակագրությունա, նորից «սև երեքշաբթ»: Այս անգամ արդեն մեզ մոտ

----------

Chilly (03.03.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

Մեր բանկում առքը 315 ա, վաճառքը 400: Բայց դե չեմ կարծում երկար շարունակեն էսպես, իրավունք չունեն ախր, ուղղակի մի օր էլ տենց խաղ խաղան, էլի ահագին փող կաշխատեն։ Մինչև միջազգային կառույցներից կասեն իրավունք չունեք, կասեն՝ վայ, կներեք, չգիտեինք:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Չեմ հավատում, որ այսքան տարի փոխարժեքը պահելուց հետո ԿԲն մի օր վեր կենար ու ասեր` այսօրվանից թողնում եմ...


Հենց էդ ա, որ մի օր չի ու պատահական չի: Վերնախավում բոլորը իրենց փողերը փոխել են դոլար, նոր իրանք էս մասին հայտարարում են: Պարզ չի՞, որ կարային մի քանի օր շուտ հայտարարեին, որ ժողովուրդն իրա խնայողությունները փոխեր դոլարի: Չէ, տենց ձեռք չէր տալիս, դրա համար իրանք տղեքով սաղ դոլարն առան, գինը սարքեցին 280 հետո ասեցին, ախպեր, մենք չենք խառնվում, ինչ լինում ա, լինի, մոտավորապես *"ինչ լինում է, թող որ լինի միանգամից"* սկզբունքով:
Մեկ ա իրանք իրանցն արդեն արել են:

----------

Shauri (03.03.2009)

----------


## Ahik

> Հենց էդ ա, որ մի օր չի ու պատահական չի: Վերնախավում բոլորը իրենց փողերը փոխել են դոլար, նոր իրանք էս մասին հայտարարում են: Պարզ չի՞, որ կարային մի քանի օր շուտ հայտարարեին, որ ժողովուրդն իրա խնայողությունները փոխեր դոլարի: Չէ, տենց ձեռք չէր տալիս, դրա համար իրանք տղեքով սաղ դոլարն առան, գինը սարքեցին 280 հետո ասեցին, ախպեր, մենք չենք խառնվում, ինչ լինում ա, լինի, մոտավորապես *"ինչ լինում է, թող որ լինի միանգամից"* սկզբունքով:
> Մեկ ա իրանք իրանցն արդեն արել են:


Վախտին մեռա գրելով դոլար առեք:
Էսօր էլ չառնես:

----------


## murmushka

ԿԲ-ն որոշեց չմիջամտել

Կենտրոնական բանկի հայտարարությունը

Հայաստանի Հանրապետության Կենտրոնական բանկի խորհուրդը` քննարկելով համաշխարհային ֆինանսական եւ տնտեսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում ստեղծված իրավիճակը, արձանագրեց, որ Հայաստանի Հանրապետության ֆինանսական համակարգը կայուն է, բավարար կապիտալիզացված, գերիրացվելի եւ պատրաստ` դիմակայելու ճգնաժամի հետագա մարտահրավերներին:

Խորհուրդը գտնում է, որ վերջին ամիսներին հիմնականում ֆինանսական կայունության խնդիրներին միտված դրամավարկային քաղաքականության իրականացումը էական արդյունքներ է տվել եւ դրամավարկային քաղաքականության հետագա շեշտադրումները առավելապես տեղափոխվում են գների կայունության ապահովման ուղղությամբ, իսկ արտարժութային շուկայում կենտրոնական բանկի միջամտությունները ուղղված են լինելու փոխարժեքի կտրուկ տատանումները հարթելուն:

Նկատի ունենալով համաշխարհային ֆինանսական եւ տնտեսական ճգնաժամի ներկա փուլում առեւտրի պայմանների շարունակական վատթարացումը եւ կապիտալ ներհոսքի աճի տեմպերի դանդաղումը, ԿԲ-ի խորհուրդը 2009 թվականի մարտի 3-ի նիստում որոշեց սահմանափակել արտարժութային շուկայում կենտրոնական բանկի միջամտությունները, վերադառնալով լողացող փոխարժեքի քաղաքականությանը: Վերջինս թույլ կտա որպեսզի փոխարժեքը ձեւավորվի ներկա մակրոտնտեսական հիմնարարներին համապատասխան, ինչն էապես կբարելավի երկրի արտաքին մրցունակությունը եւ կխթանի նոր աշխատատեղերի ստեղծման գործընթացը:

Համաձայն ԿԲ-ի գնահատականների, որոնք հիմնված են ՀՀ համար տեղայնացված ակադեմիական շրջանակներում հայտնի եւ այլ երկրների կենտրոնական բանկերի կողմից օգտագործվող մի քանի մոդելների եւ մեթոդների վրա, 2009 թ. միջին փոխարժեքի հավասարակշիռ մակարդակն ակնկալվում է 360-380 դրամ 1 ԱՄՆ դոլարի դիմաց միջակայքում:

ԿԲ խորհուրդը արձանագրեց, որ չնայած համաշխարհային տնտեսական ճգնաժամի պայմաններում միջազգային շուկաներում պահպանվող գնանկումային միջավայրը եւ ներքին պահանջարկի աճի տեմպերի դանդաղումը նպաստում են ցածր գնաճի ձեւավորմանը, այնուամենայնիվ արժեզրկվող արժույթի պայմաններում իրատեսական են դառնում գնաճի նպատակային թիրախի գերազանցման ռիսկերը:

Հաշվի առնելով վերոհիշյալը ԿԲ-ի խորհուրդը բարձրացրեց վերաֆինանսավորման տոկոսադրույքը 1.0 տոկոսային կետով՝ սահմանելով այն 7.75%: 

a1plus.am

----------


## Երվանդ

ԺԱՄԱՆԱԿՆ ԱՐԴԵՆ ՍԿՍԵԼ Է ԶԳԱԼ
Այն, որ Հայաստանի Կենտրոնական բանկը չէր կարողանալու պահել դրամի բարձր փոխարժեքը եւ ի վերջո այն ձեռքից բաց էր թողնելու, հասկանալի էր նույնիսկ տնտեսագիտությունից հեռու անձանց համար: Եթե տեսնում ես, որ փոխարժեքը պահելու համար Կենտրոնական բանկը պետական պահուստներն է դատարկում, ապա հասկանում ես, որ անգամ եթե պահուստները դատարկող իշխանությունը անգամ չգիտակցի էլ, թե ինչ է անում եւ կանգ չառնի, ապա միեւնույն է, պահուստները դատարկվելուց հետո այդ բանը դադարելու է ինքնաբերաբար:

Բայց խնդիրն այս դեպքում կարծես թե բոլորովին այլ է: Իրականում բանն այն է, որ Հայաստանում կարծես թե գործ ունենք հասարակության լայն խավերի դեմ գործած մի հանցագործության հետ, որին փաստացի ցուցաբերվել է պետական մակարդակի աջակցություն: Ինչի մասին է խոսքը: Խոսքն այն մասին է, որ երկար ժամանակ դրամը պահելով ֆիքսված փոխարժեքի մակարդակին եւ դրա համար վատնելով պետական պահուստները, այսինքն պետության, այսինքն ոչ թե ԿԲ նախագահի, ոչ թե վարչապետի կամ երկրի նախագահի, այլ պետության, ասել է թե ամբողջ ժողովրդի հարյուրավոր միլիոն դոլարները, Հայաստանի իշխանությունը մեկ էլ հանկարծ մի քանի րոպեում հայտարարում է փոխարժեքը բաց թողնելու մասին եւ այն սահմանում է 305-ի փոխարեն 360-380 դրամ: Այսինքն, փաստացի, ստացվում է, որ Կենտրոնական բանկը, բնականաբար իշխանության ցուցումով, պետական պահուստներից հարյուրավոր միլիոններ է վատնել փաստացի անիմաստ մի գործընթացի վրա, լավ իմանալով, որ համաշխարհային ճգնաժամը չի կարող ավելի շուտ ավարտվել, քան Հայաստանի պետական պահուստները:

Ով է պատասխան տալու պահուստների այդ ահռելի քանակությամբ վատնման համար: Ինչով է Կենտրոնական բանկը հիմնավորելու այն, որ ոչ թե գնաց հեռատես կանխատեսման միջոցով դրամը աստիճանաբար թուլացնելու քայլին, խնայելով պետական պահուստները, այլ դրանք մսխեց մինչեւ վտանգավորության աստիճան եւ հետո ստիպված եղավ միանգամից բաց թողնել դրամը: Ով է պատասխան տալու այն բանի համար, որ վերջին մի քանի օրերին երկրի կայացած բանկային համակարգը հրաժարվում էր քաղաքացիներին դոլար վաճառել: Ով է բանկերին տեղեկացրել, որ դոլարը թանկանալու է եւ պետք չէ այն էժան վաճառել: Ով է պատասխանատու երկրում պետական կարեւորության, քաղաքացիների տնտեսական վիճակին եւ ֆինանսական հնարավորություններին անմիջականորեն վերաբերող հարցերում ոչ թե հրապարակային, այլ ստվերային տեղեկատվաշրջանառության համար: Արդյոք ներկայում տեղեկատվական անվտանգության հայեցակարգի մշակումներով տարված պաշտոնյաներն ու նրանց կից գործող մասնագետները հետաքրքրվելու են այդ խնդրով, թե նրանց հետաքրքրում է միայն ադրբեջանական կամ թուրքական մամուլին հայկական մամուլի անդրադարձի խնդիրը, միայն դրանում են նրանք տեսնում տեղեկատվական անվտանգության սպառնալիք, իսկ այն տեղեկատվական ինտրիգները, որ կատարվում են քաղաքացիների, հարկատուների թիկունքում, ցանկացած պահի նրանցից խլելով հսկայական միջոցներ, անվտանգության պատասխանատուներին այնքան էլ չեն հուզում:

Սպասել, որ իշխանությունը կտա այդ հարցերի պատասխանը, թերեւս ավելորդ է: Իշխանությունը Հայաստանում վաղուց արդեն չունի որեւէ հարցի պատասխան: Մյուս կողմից, Հայաստանում վաղուց արդեն չկա որեւէ հարց, որի պատասխանը առավել քան ակնհայտ չլինի: Ընդհանրապես, Հայաստանը այժմ գտնվում է մի հետաքրքիր իրավիճակում, որի յուրահատկությունն ու թերեւս հմայնք այն է, որ ուզի դա իշխանությունը, թե ոչ` միեւնույն է, ժամանակը, եթե նույնիսկ մի փոքր ուշացումով, կամ ինքը տալիս է բոլոր այն պատասխանները, որ իշխանությունը փորձում է թաքցնել հասարակությունից, կամ իշխանությանն է ստիպում տալ: Ժամանակը դաժան բան է, քանի որ երբեք կանգ չի առնում, անգամ եթե թվում է, թե կանգնեցրել ես այն: Առավել դաժան է, երբ դու չես զգում ժամանակը, եւ ինքն է սկսում քեզ զգալ:
lragir.am

----------

Norton (04.03.2009), Ներսես_AM (03.03.2009), Ուրվական (03.03.2009)

----------


## Ariadna

a1plus-ի սայթը մտա, բայց Արմինեի դրածը չգտա, ԿԲ–ի որոշումը։ Լինկը կարող ե՞ք տալ, հենց հոդվածի լինկը։

----------


## Elmo

> ՀՀ տնտեսական մրցակցության պաշտպանության պետական հանձնաժողովը հայտարարություն է տարածել՝ տնտեսվարողներին կոչ անելով զերծ մնալ գների չհիմնավորված բարձրացումներից։
> 
> «Տնտեսական մրցակցության պաշտպանության պետական հանձնաժողովը դիմում է տնտեսվարողներին` հատկապես խոշոր ներկրողներին, մանրածախ առևտրային գործունեություն իրականացնեղներին, շուկայում գերիշխող դիրք զբաղեցնող սուբյեկտներին, ինչպես նաև արտադրողներին, ձեռնպահ մնալ դրամի փոխարժեքի լողացող քաղաքականությանը վերադարձի պատճառաբանությամբ գների չհիմնավորված բարձրացումներից, գերիշխող դիրքի չարաշահումներից կամ հակամրցակցային համաձայնություններից։ Շուկայում իրավիճակը հսկողության տակ է և անհրաժեշտության դեպքում Հանձնաժողովի արձագանքը չի ուշանա»,– ասվում է հանձնաժողովի տարածած հաղորդագրության մեջ։


http://tert.am/am/news/2009/03/03/prices1/

Չեմ հավատում, որ կլսեն:

----------


## Rammstein

Էսօր Աբովյանի փողոցով իջնում էի. մի տեղ տեսա դոլարի առքը տեսա 330, մի քիչ ներքեւ` 350` ահռելի տարբերություն։ Վստահ եմ` մի քանի օրից կհասնի 450, իսկ հետո էլ ավելի կբարձրանա։

----------


## Elmo

> Էսօր Աբովյանի փողոցով իջնում էի. մի տեղ տեսա դոլարի առքը տեսա 330, մի քիչ ներքեւ` 350` ահռելի տարբերություն։ Վստահ եմ` մի քանի օրից կհասնի 450, իսկ հետո էլ ավելի կբարձրանա։


Շատ չի բարձրանա: Պիկ կլինի , բայց շատ կարճ ժամանակով: Էդ էլ կապված, որ բոլորը ուզում են դոլլար առնել, դիֆիցիտ ա ստեղծվում: Մի քանի օրից կկարգավորվի ու կանցնենք լողացող կուրսին: ասումեն մոտ 350 -370

----------

Արիացի (03.03.2009)

----------


## Վիշապ

Միչև 1000 դրամի կողմերը ռեալ է, քանի որ 600–ից արհեստականորեն իջեցրել են մինչ 300՝ 3 տարվա ընթացքում, կայուն բացասական սալդոյի առկայությամբ, դրան էլ գումարած տնտեսական ճգնաժամի ազդեցությունը ու սալդոյի էլ ավելի խորացումը։ Ուրեմն 1$ = 1000 դրամ, նորմալ գին եմ ասում…  :Xeloq:  :Blush:

----------


## dvgray

հաշվի առնելով, որ տարիներ առաջ /չեմ հիշում քանի տարի առաջ  :LOL: / հասել էր 600-ի մատույցները, իսկ էս քանի տարիների ընթացքում սլացիկ ինֆլացիա է եղել ու Հայաստանի միջոցները փոշիացվել են, սպասելի արժեքը պետք է լինի 600-ից շատ ավելի էն կողմ: Իսկ թե ինչքան, դա  մենակ նոռմալ տնտեսագետները կարող են հաշվել, եթե ունենան ձեռքի տակ նորմալ թվեր, որի գոյության մեջ խիստ կասկածում եմ:
…
բայց որ իրականում վաղուց սրա ժամանակն էր, դա ակընհայտ էր: իսկ ավելի ճիշտ մեծ ապուշություն էր այդ կուրսի /սովետական/ սառեցումը , որով վերջնականապես ավիրվեց ՀՀ տնտեսության վերջին նշույլները:

 :LOL:  Վրշապ, ինձանից առաջ անցար՞  :LOL:   :Smile:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

ԿԲն սահմանեց այսօրվա փոխարժեքները:


```
USD  	1    	372.11  	 	Currency Increased  	66.36
GBP 	1   	523.79 		Currency Increased 	89.26
EUR 	1   	469.52 		Currency Increased 	83.81
RUB 	1   	10.27 		Currency Increased 	1.80
```

----------


## Երվանդ

> ԿԲն սահմանեց այսօրվա փոխարժեքները:
> 
> 
> ```
> USD  	1    	372.11  	 	Currency Increased  	66.36
> GBP 	1   	523.79 		Currency Increased 	89.26
> EUR 	1   	469.52 		Currency Increased 	83.81
> RUB 	1   	10.27 		Currency Increased 	1.80
> ```


ԿԲ-ի սահմանածը դեռ հիմք չի, ԿԲ-ն սահմանում ա 372 բայց նույնիսկ 400-ով դոլար չես կարա առնես :Wink:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Հենց նոր մեր մոտից մեկը HSBCic $1000 առելա 385 ով

----------


## Rammstein

Դեղատներում դեղերը 30%-ով թանկացրել են, ասում են` էս դրամի անկման հետ ա կապված։  :Angry2:

----------


## Kuk

*Գները թանկացան*

[17:22] 03 Մարտի, 2009


Այսօր ՚Երեւան սիթիՙ սուպերմարկետի հաճախորդը մինչեւ դարակի վրայից ասենք` 400 դրամանոց մի շիշ ձեթ վերցրած հասնում էր դրամարկղի մոտ վճարելու, պարզում էր, որ պետք է վճարի ոչ թե 400, այլ 600 դրամ: Երեւանյան սուպերմարկետներում այսօր վայրկյանական թանկացումներ էին: 

Սուպերմարկետում մի հաճախորդուհի բարկացած վիճում էր խանութի հսկիչ-վաճառողների հետ, որ իրեն նախապես պետք է զգուշացնեին թանկացման մասին եւ ոչ թե անակնկալի բերեին դրամարկղի մոտ: ՚Խտացրած կաթը առնում էի 390 դրամով, հիմա 470 դրամ դարձավ: Ձուն 300 դրամով առա, մինչեւ հասա դրամարկղի մոտ վայրկենական 430 դրամ դարձավ: Ո՞նց հասկանամՙ,- բողոքում էր նա: 

՚Երեւան սիթիՙ-ում ականատես եղանք, թե ինչպես էր հսկիչ-վաճառողուհին արագորեն կտրում նոր գնապիտակներն ու փակցնում ապրանքների վրա: Մենք ստիպված հարցնում էինք, թե այս կամ այն ապրանքի գինը ընդամենը 1 րոպե առաջ ինչքան արժեր, քանի որ նախկին գների մասին վկայող ոչ մի պիտակ չէր մնացել խանութում: 

Եվ այսպես, 1900 դրամանոց կարագի 1 կգ-ն վայրկյանական դարձել էր 2150 դրամ, իսկ Արեշի խանութներում կարագի գինը 400 դրամով է բարձրացել: 

Բուսական յուղի 1լ-ը 400 դրամից դարձել էր 620-650 դրամ, շաքարավազը 220 դրամից դարձել` 250 դրամ: Ի դեպ, հավի դեպքում թանկացել է միայն ներկրված տեսականին, իսկ տեղական հավերը նույն գնին են մնացել: Ըստ այդմ` հավի թեւիկները 750 դրամից դարձել են 1020 դրամ: Սուպերմարկետում դեռեւս չէին թանկացրել հացը, խմիչքը, որոնք, սակայն, վաճառողների հավաստիացմամբ` եւս թանկացման միտում ունեն: 

Ի դեպ, մարդկանց հոսքը սուպերմարկետ անհամեմատ մեծացել էր: Վաճառողները դա պայմանավորում են, որ մարդիկ խուճապի մեջ են ընկել, որ քիչ հետո էլ ավելի մեծ թանկացումներ կլինեն: 

՚Սթարՙ սուպերմարկետում չկարողացանք գները ճշտել, քանի որ այն ՚տեխնիկական պատճառներով ժամանակավորապես փակ էրՙ: Դա էր վկայում խանութի վրա փակցված ցուցանակը, որը սուպերարկետի մենեջերը չթույլատրեց լուսանկարել` պատճառաբանելով, որ սա մասնավոր տարածք է եւ այդ իրավունքը չկա: Իսկ տեխնիկական խնդիրներն, ըստ նրա` առաջացել էին հոսանքի պատճառով, որի հետեւանքով դրամարկղերը չէին աշխատում եւ առեւտուրը ստիպված արդեն մեկ ժամից ավելի է` կանգնեցրել էին: ՚Մեր համակարգիչները ցանցային կապ ունեն եւ կենտրոնական բազայի հետ կապ չունենք: Գների բարձրացման մասին ինֆորմացիա չունեմՙ,- մեզ հետ զրույցում ասաց նա: 

Իսկ ահա քիչ առաջ ՚Սթարՙ-ի տնօրինությունը հաղորդագրություն է տարածել, որտեղ հանգստության կոչ է անում եւ տեղեկացնում. ՚Դոլարի կուրսի կտրուկ տատանման հետ կապված տագնապը ՍԹԱՐ-ի ղեկավարությանը ստիպեց ընդունել որոշում` ժամը 15:00-ից սկսած 2 ժամով կանգնեցնել խանութների աշխատանքը: Մենք ուզում ենք հասկանալ շուկայում տիրող իրավիճակը եւ օպերատիվ բանակցություններ վարել մատակարարների եւ պետական մարմինների հետՙ: 

՚ՍԱՍՙ սուպերմարկետում, ի դեպ, դեռ գնային բարձրացումներ չեն եղել, թեեւ ԱՄՆ դոլարն այստեղ վաճառվում է 410 դրամով:

*Ա1+*

*Գրավատները դեռ չեն կողմնորոշվել*

[17:07] 03 Մարտի, 2009


Դոլարի գնի կտրուկ բարձրացման հետ կապված մայրաքաղաքի մի շարք գրավատներում հրաժարում են գրավ վերցնել: ՚Չգիտենք ինչ անել, բարձրացնել գրավի տոկոսը, թե՞ ոչ: Այս պահին աշխատելն անիմաստ էՙ, - ՚Ա1ՙ-ի հետ զրույցում ասաց Մաշտոցի պողոտայի գրավատներից մեկի աշխատակիցը: 

Նույն պողոտայի մեկ այլ գրավատանը գրավ չվերցնելը պատճառաբանեցին դրամ չունենալով, նշելով, որ վաղը կեսօրին հարցը կկարգավորվի: Ի դեպ, բազմաթիվ են մարդիկ, ովքեր կանխիկ գումար ստանալու նպատակով այս պահին փորձում են գրավ դնել արժեքավոր իրերը: 

Այս պահին Երեւանում գրավ են վերցնում թերեւս մեկ երկու գրավատներ, որոնք սակայն կտրուկ բարձրացրել են գրավի ամսական տոկոսադրույքները: 

՚Երեկ գրավի ամսական տոկոսադրույքը 6 տոկոս էր: Դոլարի գնի բարձրացման պատճառով այսօր գրավ ընդունում ենք 15 տոկոս տոկոսադրույքով: Դեռեւս չգիտենք առաջիկայում ինչպես պետք է աշխատենք, կողմնորոշվելու համար ժամանակ է հարկավորՙ,-՚Ա1+ՙ-ին նշեց գրավատան տնօրենը: Ի դեպ, նշված գրավատնից ոչ հեռու գտնվող մեկ այլ գրավատանը գրավ ընդունում էին 20 տոկոս տոկոսադրույքով: Դոլարի փոխարժեքին զուգահեռ այսօր մոտ 1900 դրամով բարձրացել է նաեւ ոսկու գինը` մեկ գրամը արժեքը դառնալով մոտ 29 դոլար: Ոսկու շուկաներում, սակայն, այսօր ոսկի չեն ցանկանում գնել նույնիսկ 15 դոլարով:

*A1+*

----------

Rammstein (03.03.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

> Գները թանկացան


Ամոթ Ա1+ -ին, սկի հայերեն չգիտեն...  :Bad: 
Գները չեն կարող թանկանալ կամ էժանանալ, գները միայն կարող են բարձրանալ ու իջնել։  :Angry2:

----------

Shauri (03.03.2009)

----------


## Mks

Արդեն 450 ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Արդեն 450 ա:


Բանկերի պաշտոնական կայքերում տենց փոխարժեք չկա:

Հայէկոնոմբանկ
USD	360.00	380.00	.

Կենտրոնական բանկ
USD  	   	372.11

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արդեն 450 ա:


Ստեր ա, տենց փոխարժեք չկա: Ինձ էլ մի 2 ժամ առաջ HSBCում աշատողների բարեկամախառը կանալներով փոխանցեցին իբր 450 ա կուրսը: Չհավատացի իջա բանկ 385 էր:

----------


## Kuk

Ժող ջան, եթե հնարավոր ա, միայն ստույգ ինֆորմացիան գրեք:

----------


## Mks

Ես գիտեմ բանկում ինչքանա, ու դա 100-300 դոլար գնողների համարա:
Իսկ եթե խոսքը գնումա 10000 ից բարձր - ապա 450 ա:

----------


## Elmo

> Ես գիտեմ բանկում ինչքանա, ու դա 100-300 դոլար գնողների համարա:
> Իսկ եթե խոսքը գնումա 10000 ից բարձր - ապա 450 ա:


ցավդ տանեմ ախր 10 000 ու ավել դոլլար փոխողի շատ էլ պետքն ա՞ էդ կուրսը: Իրանք վաղուց էժանով առել են իրանց դոլլարը: Ժողովրդի ձեռքում էդքան խանխիկ չկա:

----------


## Mks

Արդեն խանութներում սկսվելա թանկացումը:
Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվումա գործարարին, դու գիտես, որ ՍՏԱՌը վաճառված ապրանքի գումարը տալիսա 2ամիս հետո, եվ էլի շատ ու շատ նրբություններ:
Իհարկե համաձայն եմ - այդ ամբողջը վերջ ի վերջո խեղճ ժողովրդիցա դուրս գալու:

----------


## Կտրուկ

հերթական պետական թալան։ պարադոքսալ է. որ դոլարի անկման դեպքում հայտնվում են  խեղկատակային լուրջ դեմքով մարդիք :Shok:  և փորձում  բացատրել. որ  այս դեպքում օրինաչափ է բենզինի և այլ ապրանքների գների աճը։ու հիմա էլ. այդ ՙլուրջ՚դեմքերը .ոչ պակաս լրջությամբ կբացատրեն. որ  դոլարի  արժեվորման հետևանքով ՝նույնպես  գները պետք է բարձրանան։ :Shok:

----------

Սամվել (04.03.2009)

----------


## Rammstein

Ժող ջան, ես տնտեսագիտությունից շա՜տ հեռու եմ, բայց ինչքան հասկացա սենց ա ստացվում. եթե նախկինում մարդիկ արտարժույթը դրամի փոխելով իրենց փողի կեսը, եթե ոչ ավելին «նվիրում» էին մեր որոշ պաշտոնյաների, ապա հիմա այդ փողը գնում է գործարարների գրպանը։ Ուզում եմ ասել, որ արտարժույթ ստացողների համար տարբերություն չկա ցածր մանրեն, ու էջան առեւտուր անեն, թե բարձր մանրեն, ու թանկ առեւտուր անեն։

Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, կխնդրեմ հասկացող մարդկանց մի քիչ բացատրել` ինչի՞ ա թանկացում սկսվել սա իրոք բնական գործընթաց ա՞, թե ուղղակի առիթ ա բացվել` թանկացնում են։

----------


## Լ.յ.ո.վ.

> Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, կխնդրեմ հասկացող մարդկանց մի քիչ բացատրել` ինչի՞ ա թանկացում սկսվել սա իրոք բնական գործընթաց ա՞, թե ուղղակի առիթ ա բացվել` թանկացնում են։


Ինձ էլ ա շատ հետաքրքիր: Կարծիք եմ լսել, որ այս թանկացումները տրանսֆերների ծավալների կտրուկ նվազման հետևանք է, և որ շատ շուտով մենք կանգնելու ենք կրախի առաջ, մասնավորապես՝ ուտելիքի դեֆիցիտի: Ինչքա՞ն են մոտ իրականությանը էս կանխագուշակությունները, խնդրում եմ մասնագետներին մեզ մի փոքր լուսաբանել  :Think:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ հետաքրքիր ա, կխնդրեմ հասկացող մարդկանց մի քիչ բացատրել` ինչի՞ ա թանկացում սկսվել սա իրոք բնական գործընթաց ա՞, թե ուղղակի առիթ ա բացվել` թանկացնում են։


Ես ինձ շատ հասկացող մարդու տեղ դրած չլինեմ, բայց պատասխանում եմ: Եթե 1 դոլլարը արժեր 300 դրամ, և Հայաստանը նավթի հանք չունի, նավթի լիտրն էլ արժի 1 դոլլար, ապա ի՞նչ արժի նավթը Հայաստանում. ճիշտ ա 300 դրամ: Իսկ հիմա դոլլարը սարքենք 600 դրամ, կդառնա է լիտր նավթը առնում ենք 600 դրամով: Քանի մենք նավթի հանք չունենք, մենք այն պետք է առնենք դրսից, ու միայն դոլլարով: Այսինքն ցանկացած ներսում չարտադրվող ապրանք ուղղակի կախված է դոլլարի և դրամի հարաբերությունից:

Հիմա նայի Ռամշտայն ջան Հայաստանը ներմուծում ա
Բենզին, ցորեն, ձեթ, շաքար, կենցաղային տեխնիկա, հագուստ, գազ, մջուկային վառելիք... էլ չթվարկեմ, որովհետև շատ չգիտեմ, բայց էսքանը առաջին անհրաժեշտության ապրանք են ու թանկանալու են:
Բայց տպավորություն չստեղծվի, թե ներքին արտադրությունը չի տուժելու ու չի թանկացնելու իր արտադրանքը: Իրանք էլ են բենզին, գազ, էլեկտրականություն ծախսում ու հաց են ուտում, հագնվում, ձեթ առնում.....

----------

Rammstein (03.03.2009), Լեո (04.03.2009)

----------


## Morpheus_NS

Դրամի էժանացումը ինքնին դրական երեւույթ է երկրի տնտեսություն համար, սակայն մեր տնտեսության շատ ճյուղերի մենաշնորհային լինելու հանգամանքը, մրցակցության բացակայությունը կաթվածահար են անում երկրի տնտեսությունը: Ժամանակին, երբ դոլարը 590-ից հասավ 300-ի ներմուծվող ապրանքների գները չիջան՝ որոշ մարդկանց համար հսկայական շահույթներ  ապահովելով: Հիմա պետք ա էս մարդիկ գերշահույթից հրաժարվեն ու համակերպվեն նորմալ շահույթ ստանալու մտքին, բայց քանի որ չկա մրցակցություն ու կա ագահություն, ապա բնականաբար գները կաճեն, մինչեւ տեղական արտադրանքը չկարողանա մրցակցել ներմուծվածի հետ: Մի բան պարզ է. ԿԲ-ն էն ժամանակ մի հատ հաստ գիծ քաշեց մեր երկրի զարգացման հնարավորության վրա ու էսօր իրանք իրածի հետեւանքը տեսնում են: 
Վարկերով մի կերպ փորձում են կուրսի աճը զսպել, ու եթե ատամներով կուրսը չպահեն, այլ լինի լողացող կուրս, 1 դոլորը մինչեւ 500 ու ավել կհասնի:

----------

Լուսիանա (03.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Հետաքըռքըռ տնտեսական ցուցանըշների քաքերն ենք քաշում հիմա: Էս խեղճուկրակ դրամին ավելի շուտ էր պետք բաց թողնել ու մանրից... ոչ թե վատնել պահուստային միջոցները, հետո հենց պրծավ ասել էս դուք էս դրամը.. դե գնացեք..
Տ. Սարգսյանը մեռավ բոլոր ամբիոններից ճառելով, թե ձեր խնայողությունները պահեք դրամով... ու ամեն անգամ, որ դրամի գինը գցում էին ինքնագոհ դեմքով ասում էր ` Բա որ ասում էի,...

Ու ուրա վարչապետը էս նեղ դրության մեջ? ԿՈՐԵԼԱ... ՉԿԱ.. Սա նորմալա???

Կարծում եմ դոլարի արժեքը մի քիչ կիջնի, մի կողմից որովհետև զսպանակը շատ էր սեղմվել, ու միանգամից բաց թողնելով պետք է սպասել առավելագույն արժեք: Մյուս կողմից էլ ժողովուրդը ահագին դոլարա առել ու էդ փողը ամիսներով չի պահելու... էլի վերադառնալուա հետ.. բնականաբար նման առաջարկի դեպքում գինը կիջնի: 
Ամենացավոտ խնդիրը ապրանքների գներն են: Էս գները էն 450 կուրսի ժամանակվա գներն են, որ բնականաբար չեն իջել, ու մարդիկ կոնտեյներով փող էին աշխատում ու հիմա դե արի բացատրի, որ գիտես բիզնեսում 3-4% շահույթն էլա բավականին լավ համարվում: Բացատրելն իհարկե անիմաստ ա , ու դիմացի ժողովուրդ:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ժող ջան, եթե հնարավոր ա, միայն ստույգ ինֆորմացիան գրեք:


Ապեր, նման դեպքերում ստույգ ինֆորմացիա, ըստ էության լինել չի կարող: Հենց սա էլ հենց կոչվում է պանիկա: Մեր ղզլբաշները փոխանակ թողնեին, որ դեկտեմբերրից դրամը մեղմ արժեզրկվեր, երեսի զոռով պահեցին մինչև էսօր: Իսկ հիմա մեկ շաբաթ դեռ խաթնաշփոթ է լինելու, լիքը չկողմնորոշված մարդիկ, ու այդ չկողմնորոշվածության վրա լիքը փողեր աշպատողներ, որոնք վերջին երեք տարում արդեն դրամի արհեստական արժևորման պատճառով միլիոններ են աշխատել: Քցել-քցել մինչև վերջ - պարզ ու զուտ թաթար-մոնղոլական քաղաքականություն հասարակական կյանքի բոլոր ոլորտներում: 

Հիմա միակ բանը, որ կարող եք անել, մինչև երկու շաբաթ սպասելն է, որ շոկային էֆեկտը թուլանա: Խոշոր գործարքներ անել խորհուրդ չի տրվում, ոչ մի դեպքում: 

Այն որ տարբեր տեղեկություններ են ստացվում փոխարժեքի վերաբերյալ, նույնպես նորմալ է: Նման իրավիճակներում միշտ ակտիվանում է սև շուկան: Չեմ զարմանա, եթե բանկերում սահմանվի մի փոխարժեք ու վաճառեն սահմանափակ քանակությամբ արտարժույթ, իսկ փողոցներում, ձեռքի վրայից, բանկերի սահմանած փոխարժեքից ավելի բարձր փոխարժեքով հնարավոր լինի ձեռք բերել որքան ցանկանում ես:

Սրանք Հայաստանին մի օրվա մեջ հետ գցեցին  1993 թիվ:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> գները էն 450 կուրսի ժամանակվա գներն են


590-ի ժամանակի գներ են:

----------


## ministr

Չէ լավ 590-ի ժամանակ շատ ավելի էժան էր:

----------


## Morpheus_NS

> Չէ լավ 590-ի ժամանակ շատ ավելի էժան էր:


 :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Artgeo

սպասենք ժամը 12.00 ին, կուրսը էդ ժամանակ ա փոխվում:

----------


## Elmo

> Հիմա միակ բանը, որ կարող եք անել, մինչև երկու շաբաթ սպասելն է, որ շոկային էֆեկտը թուլանա: Խոշոր գործարքներ անել խորհուրդ չի տրվում, ոչ մի դեպքում:


Տրիբուն եթե Հայաստանում ես, մտի ցանկացած սուպերմարկետ ու տես ինչ ա կատարվում: Էս մեր ժողովուրդը սպասել, համբերել, ձեռնպահ մնալ բառերը չի ճանաչում: Հո չեն առնում, հո չեն առնում, ոնց որ աշխարհի վերջն ա: Է բա դրանք էլ թող կաշխատեն ժողովրդի վրա, բա ի՞նչ պիտի անեն:
Այ մարդ ասա էդ մի 2 շիշ ավել ձեթն ա՞ փրկելու ձեզ: Կամ սաղ որ սովամահ լինեն դուք դնելու եք տունը բուդ ուտե՞ք: Բա որ էդ առածն էլ պրծավ: .... Կարճ ասած ավելի շատ խուճապն ա վնաս հասցնում, քան բուն կուրսի բարձրացումը:

----------

Լեո (04.03.2009)

----------


## Լեո

> Տրիբուն եթե Հայաստանում ես, մտի ցանկացած սուպերմարկետ ու տես ինչ ա կատարվում: Էս մեր ժողովուրդը սպասել, համբերել, ձեռնպահ մնալ բառերը չի ճանաչում: Հո չեն առնում, հո չեն առնում, ոնց որ աշխարհի վերջն ա: Է բա դրանք էլ թող կաշխատեն ժողովրդի վրա, բա ի՞նչ պիտի անեն:
> Այ մարդ ասա էդ մի 2 շիշ ավել ձեթն ա՞ փրկելու ձեզ: Կամ սաղ որ սովամահ լինեն դուք դնելու եք տունը բուդ ուտե՞ք: Բա որ էդ առածն էլ պրծավ: .... Կարճ ասած ավելի շատ խուճապն ա վնաս հասցնում, քան բուն կուրսի բարձրացումը:


Տնտեսագիտության մեջ կան 2 այսպիսի հասկացություններ՝* ռացիոնալ սպասումների տեսություն* և *ադապտիվ սպասումների տեսություն:* 
Մեր ժողովուրդը կրիտիկական իրավիճակներում գործում է՝ միայն ադապտիվ սպասումներից ելնելով, ինչի արդյունքում այս կամ այն տնտեսական ցնցման էֆֆեկտը շատ ավելի ուժեղ է լիունում, քան տվյալ երևույթն է ենթադրում:

----------


## Norton

*Վարչապետը, ԿԲ նախագահը և ֆինանսների նախարարը պետք է հրաժարական տան, հայտարարել է տնտեսագետը*



> Հայաստանում ստեղծված իրավիճակը միայն 20 տոկոսով կապ ունի համաշխարհային ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամի հետ, մնացածը Հայաստանի կառավարության և Կենտրոնական բանկի իրականացրած քաղաքականության հետևանք է։ Այսօր «Ուրբաթ» ակումբում լրագրողների հետ հանդիպման ժամանակ այս կարծիքն է հայտնել «Պոլիտէկոնոմիա» հետազոտական կենտրոնի ղեկավար, տնտեսագետ Անդրանիկ Թևանյանը։
> 
> Ֆինանսական առումով երեկվա օրը տնտեսագետը որակել է «սև երեքշաբթի» ու հավելել, որ երկրում երեկ անիշխանություն է տիրել, քանի որ դրամի խիստ արժեզրկման իրողության առնչությամբ երկրի առաջին դեմքերը երեկ մեկ բառ անգամ չեն խոսել ու հայտարարությամբ հանդես չեն եկել։ Տնտեսագետի կարծիքով, երեկվա իրավիճակի համար որոշ պաշտոնյաներ՝ վարչապետը, Կենտրոնական բանկի նախագահը, ֆինանսների նախարարը պետք է հրաժարական տան։
> «Իրենց (նկատի ունի իշխանություններին–հեղ.) բոլոր տնտեսական կանխատեսումները չեն իրականացել, իրենք բոլորիս գրպանն են մտել գիշերով, գաղտագողի։ Եթե իրենք անցնելու էին այսպիսի շոկային քաղաքականության, ապա իրենք իրավունք չունեին վատնելու պետական պահուստները։ Եթե ուխտադրուժ հայտարարում են, որ այսպիսի բան է լինելու՝ առանց դիմելու ժողովրդին ու կտրուկ անցնել այդ ամենին, պետք է հրաժարական տան, դա, կարծում եմ, նորմալ է»,– ասել է
> Անդրանիկ Թևանյանը։
> 
> Հետազոտական կենտրոնի ղեկավարը նշել է, որ դրամը մոտ 20 տոկոսով արժեզրկելով իշխանություններն անձնական շահույթ են հետապնդել։ «Չեմ հավատում, որ անձնական շահույթ չի հետապնդվել»,– ասել է նա ու հավելել, որ գլխավոր դատախազությունը պետք է պարզի, թե մինչ դոլարի արժևորումը ֆոնդային բորսայում վաճառված ահռելի քանակների հասնող դոլարը ովքեր են գնել և ինչքան կապիտալի ներհոսք է եղել։
> 
> «Սրանից կրիմինալի հոտ է գալիս։ Եթե դրամավարկային քաղաքականությունն այսպես են վարել պրոֆեսիոնալիզմի բացակայության պատճառով, պետք է հրաժարական տան, իսկ եթե գիտակցաբար են արել, իսկ ես հակված եմ երկրորդ տարբերակին, ուրեմն դա կրիմինալ է»,– հայտարարել է տնտեսագետը։
> ...

----------


## Elmo

Ոնց եմ հոգնել անվերջ մեղադրականներից:
Ոչ մեկ գործ չի անում, բայց սաղ «գիտեն» ինչ ա պետք անել: Ու տենց 20 տարի:

----------

Rammstein (04.03.2009)

----------


## Norton

> Ոնց եմ հոգնել անվերջ մեղադրականներից:
> Ոչ մեկ գործ չի անում, բայց սաղ «գիտեն» ինչ ա պետք անել: Ու տենց 20 տարի:


կարծում եմ, փաստարկված էր

----------


## Elmo

Հալա նայեք ադրբեջանը ոնց ա հեգնում մեզ 
Драм пережил драму, или в чем причина «черного вторника» в Армении?

----------


## Norton

> Հալա նայեք ադրբեջանը ոնց ա հեգնում մեզ 
> Драм пережил драму, или в чем причина «черного вторника» в Армении?


Հա հեգնում են հեգնեն, մեզ ի?նչ:

----------


## Elmo

> Հա հեգնում են հեգնեն, մեզ ի?նչ:


Ախր շատ տողեր արդարացված են ու մեր ղեկավարությունն ու որոշ կեղծ գիտնականներ են դրանց բերանը լեզու դնում:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Ախր շատ տողեր արդարացված են ու մեր ղեկավարությունն ու որոշ կեղծ գիտնականներ են դրանց բերանը լեզու դնում:


Ու հիմա եթե մեկն ու մեկը համարձակվի բողոքել ու թթու խոսք ասել ներկա վարչախմբի հասցեին, ավտոմատ կերպով կդառնա նվազագույնը ադրբեջանցիների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնող, առավելագույնը ադրբեջանական գործակալ:

Հ1-ով դեռ չեն հայտարարել, որ ով դեմ է դրամի կտրուկ արժեզրկմանն ու առաջացած խառնաշփոթին, թուրք-հրեա-մասոնա-ադրբեջանական գործակալ է, ու ուզում է Ղարաբաղը ծախել ??

----------

Norton (04.03.2009)

----------


## Տրիբուն

Իսկ վերջին երկու ամսում ՀՀ ԿԲ արտարժութային պահուստներից արհեստականորեն ցածր փոխրժեքով վաճառված դոլարները ուղիղ չվերթով նստեցին մի քանի ղզլբաշի արտասահմանյան հաշիվների վրա: 

Երկիր Նաիրի կոչվող կթու կովի պտուկներից վերջին կաթիլներն են քամում:

----------


## Elmo

> Ու հիմա եթե մեկն ու մեկը համարձակվի բողոքել ու թթու խոսք ասել ներկա վարչախմբի հասցեին, ավտոմատ կերպով կդառնա նվազագույնը ադրբեջանցիների ջրաղացին ջուր լցնող, առավելագույնը ադրբեջանական գործակալ:
> 
> Հ1-ով դեռ չեն հայտարարել, որ ով դեմ է դրամի կտրուկ արժեզրկմանն ու առաջացած խառնաշփոթին, թուրք-հրեա-մասոնա-ադրբեջանական գործակալ է, ու ուզում է Ղարաբաղը ծախել ??


Հայտարարել են, որ շատ լավ էր, որ սենց եղավ: Ասել են, որ եթե դրամը աստիճանաբար արժեզրկվեր, ինչպես Ռուսաստանում, ապա ահագին սպեկուլյանտներ ի հայտ կգային: Իսկ այսպես չեն հասցնի ի հայտ գալ: Ու մեկ էլ հպարտաբար ասեցին, որ ամեն վայրկյան գները հսկվում են, ու ոչ ոք չի համարձակվի թանկացնի, իրանք միշտ ստուգելու են:Իսկ թանկացումների պահը մի թեթև ակնարկեցին, ու անցան առաջ՝ ցուցադրելու ինչ որ միջազգային կազմակերպության հաջողությունները, որը Հայաստանին ինչ որ խողովակ պետք ա նվիրեր:

----------


## Elmo

> Ու հիմա եթե մեկն ու մեկը համարձակվի բողոքել ու թթու խոսք ասել ներկա վարչախմբի հասցեին





> «Карабахский клан», пришедший к власти в Армении на крови и трагедии граждан не только Азербайджана, но и своей страны, способен лишь к озвучиванию популистских заявлений, призванных решать проблемы внутри Армении. Но перед малейшими серьезными проблемами он пасует.


Տես ոնց են կապում իրար մարտի 1-ն ու ղարաբաղյան պատերազմը:

----------


## Ուրվական

> Հալա նայեք ադրբեջանը ոնց ա հեգնում մեզ 
> Драм пережил драму, или в чем причина «черного вторника» в Армении?


Դառն էր...

----------


## Ներսես_AM

Ես կասեի, դառը ճշմարտություն էր չհաշված մի քանի բլթոցներ պատմության մասին

----------

Elmo (04.03.2009)

----------


## Ուրվական

> Ես կասեի, դառը ճշմարտություն էր չհաշված մի քանի բլթոցներ պատմության մասին


Հենց էդ ա, որ ճշմարտություն էր, որ դառն էր, էլի, հակառակ դեպքում օդ կլներ:
Համաձայն եմ քո հետ Ներսես_AM ջան:

----------


## Նորմարդ

> Հենց էդ ա, որ ճշմարտություն էր, որ դառն էր, էլի, հակառակ դեպքում օդ կլներ:
> Համաձայն եմ քո հետ Ներսես_AM ջան:


Խայտառակ եղանք, կարդում էի ու կարմրում, ու թքած որ իրանց մոտ էլ ա նույնը թքած որ իրանք նորմալ ընդիմություն չունեն կարևորը որ մենք հիմա էս վիճակի մեջ ենք ու մի քանի ոչխար դեռ Հ1-ով փորձում են ապացուցել որ ոմեն ինչ նորմալ ա  :Sad: 
Իշխանափոխություն ա պետք ու ինչքան շուտ ենքան լավ  :Sad:

----------

Kuk (04.03.2009), Ուրվական (04.03.2009)

----------


## ministr

Որ թասիբ ունենան իրանք իրանց ոտով պտի հրաժարական տան... նվազագույնը կառավարությունը իրա ղեկավարով: Բայց դե մեր մոտ թասիբը ուրիշի գլուխը ջարդելու ու էդ մարսելուց էն կողմ հլա որ չի գնում:

----------

Kuk (04.03.2009), Nadine (05.03.2009), Աբելյան (04.03.2009), Նորմարդ (04.03.2009)

----------


## Adriano

Հազիվ դրամը կարող է շունչ քաշել մահանալուց առաջ: Այս իրավիճակը այնքան կապված չէ համաշխարհային ֆինանսատնտեսական ճգնաժամի հետ, որքան ՀՀ տնտեսության ներքին խնդիրների հետ: Մեծ ուժերով, սրա նրա ներվերով, սրա նրա փողերով պահպանված դրամի կուրսը վերջնականապես ենթարկվեց մեծ տատանումների`դրանով իսկ հարվածի տակ դնելով ինչպես այսպես կոչված կառավարության ողջ տնտեսական բլոկի երկարատև տարիների ալան թալանի քաղաքականությունը, որը չնայած այս պայմանների պահպանվում է: Դե արտահանումը ՀՀ տնտեսության չնչին մասն է, ինչպես նաև հաշվի առնելով արտաքին պահանջարկի անկումը, դրամի կուրսի արժեզրկումը կամ դեֆլյացիան ոչ մի ազդեցություն չի ունենա կամ գրեթե ոչ մի, ՀՀ արտահանող կազմակերպությունների վրա, եթե դեռ մնացել է, որևէ պետական կամ <մասնավոր> արտահանող կազմակերպություն: Ներմուծողները հիմա գտնվում են հարաբերական լավ վիճակում: Բացատրեմ ինչու: Նախ հարաբերական լավ, քանի որ մինչև հիմա իսկականից 100 տոկոսանոց լավ վիճակում էին: Երկրորդ հերթին դրամի արժեզրկումը ազդելու է ներմուծման գների վրա, դեպի աճի կողմը: Եվ հենց այստեղ է, որ մեր սիրելի, մի քանի մոնոպոլիստ ներմուծողները պետք է, որ թալանեն ինձ, ձեզ, մեզ բոլորիս`թանկացնելով ապրանքների գները: Իմ կարծիքով թանկացումը լինելու է երկու փուլով`
1 փուլ. Նախ առաջին անհրաժեշտության կամ հիմնական օգտագործվող ապրանքների գները բարձրանալու են բավականին մեծ չափով: Բացատրությունը մեկն է հայ ներմուծողները տեսնելով, որ գնաճ պետք է լինի, օգտվելով առիթից,գները բարձրացնելու են շատ ավելի շատ, քան պետք է լինի:
2փուլ. Գները թեթևակի իջնելու են 1 դոլլարը 360-400 դրամ պայմաններում: Սակայն գների անկումը այնքան փոքր է լինելու, միայն թե ժողովրդին ցույց տան, որ գնաճը մեղմել են: Եվ այդ երկրորդ փուլից սկսած արդեն կսկսենք գնել թանկացած ապրանքներ`փոքր ինչ <նվազած> գներով: Դրանով իսկ մեր սիրելի ներմուծողները կմեղմացնեն իրենց <կորուստներ> նորից մեր հաշվին:
Վերը նշված սցենարը բավականին ցավալի փաստ է, սակայն իմ կարծիքով դա իրականում այդպես է: Ստացված փողերի`պարտքերի, մի մասը կգնա դրամի մակարդակի պահպանմանը, մյուս մասը պետական հատվածի աշխատավարձների ապահովմանը: Իսկ պարտքը ինչպես միշտ կփակենք մենք միասին, մեր երեխաները մի 20-50 տարվա ընթացքում: :Think:

----------


## azat11

Մինչև երբ?

----------


## Ungrateful

Իմ Կարցիքով 450`ից ավել չի բարձրանա...  :Ok:

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Իմ Կարցիքով 450`ից ավել չի բարձրանա...


Թե որքան կբարձրանա դոլարի փոխարժեքը գիտեն մի քանի խելոքներ ԿԲ-ում, ու իրենք էլ կիսվում են մի քանի խելոքների հետ ԿԲ-ից դուրս, որոնց գործը մաքսիմում կթելն ու վերևների հետ կիսվելն է:

Իսկ ԿԲ-ում արդեն գիտեն թե բարձրանալու ինչ պոտենցիալ կա, քանի որ տեղեկատվությանն այն մասին, թե որքան է կանխիկ դոլարային զանգվածը, որքան են պասվող դոլարային հոսքերն ու որքան է լինելու դրամի առաջարկը մոտակա ամիսներին, տիրապետում են միայն ԿԲ-ում: 

Իսկ մենք ենթադրություններ կարող ենք անել միայն մեզ հասանելի տեղեկատվությունը վերլոււծելով: Ամենապարզ ձևը հետևյալն է. կա արդյոք դոլարի վաճառքի սահմանափակում փոխանակման կետերում ու բանկերում, թե ոչ: Եթե կա, այսինք որոշակի քանակից ավելի դոլար այօսրվա փոխարժեքով չեն վաճառում բանկերը, նշանակում է դոլարի պահանջարկը գերազանցում է առաջարկը: Որն էլ նշանակում է, որ փոխարժեքը դեռ բարձրանալու տեղ ունի, ու ահագին:

----------

Economist (06.03.2009)

----------


## Հայարիացի

Դե ասենք նայելով թե ինչ օպերատիվ կերպով փակվեց ԿԲ-ի ղեկավարի հրաժարականի թեման կարելի է գուշակել որ էքսպերիմենտները ժողովրդի վրա շարունակվելու են...

----------


## Yellow Raven

*ԳԱՐՆԱՆ ՏԱՍՆՅՈԹ ԳԱՂՏՆԱԼՍՈՒՄ* 

Ստորեւ ներկայացվող հեռախոսազրույցն ամենայն հավանականությամբ տեղի է ունեցել ընդամենը մի քանի օր առաջ« իսկ զրուցակիցները« ենթադրաբար« իշխանամերձ տնտեսական շրջանակներից են։ Ու թեեւ քննարկվող թեման հիմնականում առնչվում է Հայաստանի տնտեսական վիճակին« այնուհանդերձ« մեր խորին համոզմամբ« գաղտնալսման սղագրությունը որոշակի պատկերացում է տալիս նաեւ քաղաքական զարգացումների մասին։ Եվ այսպես« ներկայացնում ենք գաղտնալսումը` որոշակի կրճատումներով։

- Ալո՜։ Էս ո՞ւր էիր« հեռախոսը չէիր վերցնում։ 

- Յա« բարեւ« ախպերըս։ Չեմ լսել« մեռնեմ քեզ« ես ո՞նց կարամ քո զանգին չպատասխանեմ։ 

- Լավ« լսի ինչ եմ ասում։ Ինձ կարա՞ս մի քիչ փողով պաձերժկա անես։ 

- Չէ« մեծ ախպեր« փող չունեմ։ Մենակ դրամ ա։ 

- Է« դրամ ես էլ ունեմ։ Արա« չեմ ջոգում« էս ի՞նչ ա անում էս խշշշ~~~ խշշշ~~~-ը։ 

- Կրիզիս ա« ապե։ 

- Տո ինչ կրիզիս« խշշշ~~~խշշշ~~~խշշշ~~~ 

- Խշշշ~~~խշշշ~~~ ասիր ու թողի՞ր« այ ես դրա խշշշ~~~ խշշշ~~~ խշշշ~~~

- Բա հիմա ո՞րտեղից դոլար ճարեմ։ 

- Ես քեզ մի հատ դոբրիով խորհուրդ տամ« ախպերըս։ Ինչ ուզում ես արա« բայց չենջերին մոտիկ չէթաս։ 

- Խի՞ որ։ 

- Տո եսիմ« էն խշշշ~~~խշշշ~~~-ը օպերներին չենջերի մոտ շարել ա« ով ուզում ա դոլար առնի« ջեբը պլան-բան են քցում« թեւերը օլորում« տանում։ 

- Յանըմ ի՞նչ։ 

- Դե որ մթամ դոլարի պահանջարկ չըլնի« կուրսը պահեն« ապե։ 

- Խշշշ~~~ խշշշ~~~ խշշշ~~~ 

- Խշշշ~~~ խշշշ~~~ խշշշ~~~

- Բա սենց ինչքա՞ն կարա շարունակվի։ 

- Ես իմ կանալներով ճշտել եմ« որ մարտի 1-ի միտինգից հետո լավ ա ըլնելու։ 

- Այսինքն ո՞նց ա լավ ըլնելու։ Էն խշշշ~~~խշշշ~~~-ը հրաժարական ա տալո՞ւ։ 

- Տո չէ« այ ախպեր« հո չասի՞նք էդքան լավ։ Դոլարի մոմենտով եմ ասում։ Վոբշմ կուրսը թողալու են« ջոգի՞ր։ 

- Բայց էդ կըլնի պոլնի խշշշ~~~ խշշշ~~~։ 

- Դե հիմա տենց ա։ 

- Արա« բա էդ խշշշ~~~ խշշշ~~~-ը ասում էր բանկերի կապիտուլյացիայի մակարդակ« բան~~~ 

- Կապիտուլյացիայի չէր ասում« արա« կապիտալիզացիայի էր ասում։ 

- Խշշշ~~~ խշշշ~~~։ 

- Լավ« բա չգիտե՞ս ով դոլար կունենա։ 

- Տո եսիմ« այ ախպեր« էն խշշշ~~~ խշշշ~~~-ի մոտ հաստատ կըլնի« բայց էս էրկու օրը Մոնտե-Կառլո յա թռել~~~ 

- Բա էլ ո՞րտեղից կըլնի։ 

- Հա-հա-հա~~~

- Խի՞ ես խնդում։ 

- Արա« ջոգում ե՞ս« մենք ջանդամը« էլի մեջտեղը Չոռնին քաշվավ։ 

- Խի՞ որ։ 

- Բա հիմա ո՞վ դրամով ընտրակաշառք կվեկալի։ 

- Լավ« էդ արդեն իրա պրոբլեմն ա։ Դե լավ« ախպերըս« խաբար ունենաս` ծնգըցրա։ 

- Հաջող։

Այս գաղտնալսումը« կարծում ենք« մեծապես կհետաքրքրի հակաճգնաժամային միջոցառումների ծրագրի հեղինակներին։ 

chi.am

 :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:

----------


## Economist

Հարց՝ իսկ որքանով է ապացուցված գաղտնալսման հավաստիությունը :Think: 
Նոր մակրոտնտեսական վարկած. Իսկ արդյո՞ք դոլարի կուրսի բարձրացումը կապ չունի միջազգային կառույցներից ստացվող վարկերի հետ, որոնք մոտակա ամիսների ընթացքում կստացվեն :Xeloq:  %վ արդյո՞ք դրանից հետո դոլարի կուրսը նորից չի «կարգավորվի« :Think:  Մտածելու տեղիք է տալիս :Wink:

----------


## REAL_ist

երևի քաղաքական հումոր թեմայում պետքա տեղադրվեր

----------


## Economist

> երևի քաղաքական հումոր թեմայում պետքա տեղադրվեր


Ես հումոր չեմ անում: Ողղակի չհասկացար միտքս:

----------


## Արշակ

> Ես հումոր չեմ անում: Ողղակի չհասկացար միտքս:


Քաղաքական հումոր ասելով, հավանաբար REAL_ist–ը նկատի ուներ գաղտնալսումը, որը իսկապես քաղաքական հումոր է ընդամենը։ ՉԻ թերթը նման գաղտնալսումների ձևով հումորներ է գրում պարբերաբար։

----------

REAL_ist (06.03.2009)

----------


## Elmo

> *Հայաստանում դոլարի գինը նվազել է*
> 
> 18:05 • 05.03.09
> 
> Մարտի 5-ին «ՆԱՍԴԱՔ ՕԷՄԷՔՍ ԱՐՄԵՆԻԱ» ԲԲԸ-ում իրականացվել է 7,270,000 ԱՄՆ դոլարի առք և վաճառք՝ 363.12 դրամ մեկ ԱՄՆ դոլարի դիմաց միջին կշռված փոխարժեքով։ Փակման գինը կազմել է 363.00 դրամ։  Այս մասին հայտնում է ԿԲ հասարակայնության հետ կապերի ծառայությունը։
> 
> Հիշեցնենք, որ նախորդ երկու օրվա ընթացքում դոլարն արժեր միջինը 372–373 դրամ։


Tert.am

Նշեմ, որ 30 րոպե առաջ եմ մի քանի տեղ վաճառքի գինը 360-353 դրամ տեսել:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Ես հումոր չեմ անում: Ողղակի չհասկացար միտքս:


ավելի շուտ դու չհասկացար ասածս :Wink: Արշակը լավ բացատրեց :Smile:

----------


## Economist

> ավելի շուտ դու չհասկացար ասածսԱրշակը լավ բացատրեց


Պարդոն :Blush:

----------


## Second Chance

Ոնց որ թե սննդամթերքի գները  նորից իջնում են:

----------


## John

> 10.12.20 թ․
> USD 518.77
> GBP 690.95
> EUR 627.92
> RUB 7.06


Ի՞նչ եք մտածում այս մասին

----------

Tiger29 (11.12.2020)

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ի՞նչ եք մտածում այս մասին


Կարծում եմ էս պահին լրիվ սպասելի և օրինաչափ էր։

----------

